# Last one for 2021



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

The last baby of the year was born at 5 am yesterday, a girl.
She's a single born to my second wanton teen mom.
Twinkie did good, one loud yelp when she squeezed the tiny baby out.
It got a bit weird for a few minutes as the mom, Twinkie, got up and ran off.
She ran to her mom, Twinkle, for reassurance? a hug? congratulations? Who knows.
Whatever Twinkle told her worked because Twinkie came back and cleaned up her baby.
They are in an isolation pen for a few days, until I am sure they will do okay in the big world.
Twinkie is doing very well: quiet, attentive and careful of her daughter.
It is so hard to take pictures of black goats but the baby climbed into Twinkie's breakfast bowl while mom was eating.


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Aw my goodness she’s adorable!!! Congrats


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very cute little one! So glad she is doing so well! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

How cute! And that picture of her curled up in mama's feed bowl... adorable!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

So cute! That is hilarious that Twinkie went to her mom! 💜 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, so little and cute! Congratulations!


----------

